# php mess



## balanga (Aug 3, 2017)

I was doing some housekeeping on one of my systems and using `info.php` it showed PHP Version 7.1.2, but when I ran `pkg info` all the php pkgs were php56... The initial confusion was resolved when I realised that `info.php` was info gathered from mod_php which was 71. Now what is the easiest way to sort out this mess? ie upgrade all the php56 modules to php71?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2017)

Make sure you set the correct default, the official default is 5.6. So any port that requires PHP will install version 5.6. Set this in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= php=7.1
```
Then remove all the PHP 5.6 modules and build the modules you need.


----------

